# Which actors would play the UFC fighters in a movie?



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

If there was a movie with UFC fighters in it, Which actors would play some of the fighters. You get bonus points for look-a-likes and including a photo.

I think Kenflo would be played by Zachary Quinto (Sylar from Heroes)
Quinto









I think Rich Franklin could be played by Jim Carrey 

What other fighters and actors would you guys pick?


----------



## ThirstForBLOOD (Jul 7, 2009)

John Goodman as Brock Lesnar.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Myers can play Dana White.....................


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

fjurado said:


> Myers can play Dana White.....................


thats awesome


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Van Damme = GSP


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ben Stiller would have to play Kenny. And then Kenny could play Ben Stiller in a movie about Ben Stiller.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Imagine this as a commercial on TV...

A UFC Heavyweight Champion, and a deadly, deadly man...

Rob Schneider IS Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/44536-fighters-their-look-alikes-2.html

might help speed things up a bit


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

how the hell do I post pictures? (I am drunk again, so keep it simple )


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Lets see

Michael Bisping:









Tito Ortiz:









Dana White:









post more when I think of them


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

Jean Claude Van Damme for GSP

Samuel L Jackson for Quinton Jackson


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Lachk said:


> how the hell do I post pictures? (I am drunk again, so keep it simple )


Put tags around your image e.g

[*IMG]http://www.yorkblog.com/mma/Thiago%20Silva.jpg[/IMG]

Remove the asterix, and you get:










Oh, and please don't double post.


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

Sorry about the double post thing, but it was two seperate posts after different research.... anway.

Bah, I have loads of images but they are on my hard drive and I can't figure out how the hell to upload. It may be time for me to sleep off the vodka again. Friday nights are a strange thing in my house :drink02:

http://www.efnsports.com/forum/index.php?topic=6599.0

Just found the above, not all are actors but the images made me LOL


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Seriously am I the only one who thinks Houston Alexander looks like Soda Popinski from punch out with that cone head of his?

Houson:









Soda Popinski:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lachk said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/44536-fighters-their-look-alikes-2.html
> 
> might help speed things up a bit


thx man. Nice find.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Matt Serra











Bob Hoskins












Not a fighter but. . .


Bruce Buffer










Rober De Niro


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

ok here's one....wait for it ..wait for it




RICH FRANKLIN and JIM CARRY!!!!!!!! BOOM!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Dana White:









Tito:









Diego Sanchez:









Kos:









Machida:










That's right - James Van Der Beek is that good of an actorraise01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Celtic16 said:


> ok here's one....wait for it ..wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim might not be tough enough to pull off Rich, I think they should go with that guy from 'Cyborg Soldier' that guy is a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida is so elusive that they wouldnt actually have an actor play him since he couldnt be caught on camera.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd say Damon Wayans for Houston Alexander

Josh Hartnett for Joe Stevenson

And Cuba Gooding Jr. for Rashad Evans


----------

